# Kind mamas? Jam band/deadheads/fest folk come together!



## Milkymommi

I was going to resurrect an old thread but all of the older ones pertaining to kind folk/deadheads/festie goers... are locked. One isn't but hasn't been posted on since last year. I figured I'd try a new one -so here we are!!

Looking to connect with others... never really though to make a tribe for this on MDC.

I know you're out there


----------



## Milkymommi

Reeeeally?







no one? The heads are hiding... come out to play!!!


----------



## oregonmama79

i am here








what's happen mama? any shows in your plans for the fall?


----------



## blue butterfly

here


----------



## Milkymommi

Yay!!!! Howdy howdy!! Good to see you









No plans for any fall shows HOWEVER... there are 3 potentials in December!! I'd LOVE to be able to do all 3 but with the season and all... I dunno.

We did just recently discover an AMAZING jam band though. We've been listening to them for quite a bit now - The Brew. They're local-ish to us in New England and their popularity on this coast is growing pretty rapidly. Seriously? They're freaking incredible live. We've seen them twice now. Whoa.

But but but... we won't be here on this coast much longer and they aren't really touring on the west coast yet. Moving to Oregon!!!! Can't wait.

Anyone else planning shows or gone recently?


----------



## oregonmama79

I haven't looked in to what's local yet-but hopefully I can get a show in before the new babe arrives. Yay for moving to ORegon-where will you be moving to? I am in Eugene


----------



## Birdie B.

I'm not dready, but I love to go to shows! Our favorite fest is coming up: Magnolia Fest in Live Oak,FL.







I went last year, 5 days before giving birth. We're on the fence this year - anyone have any tips on festing with an infant?? We have a large tribe who will be there and probably help out, so we'll see.

Nice to see some other music-loving "family" mamas!


----------



## circle vortex

Hi, I havent been out to shows much since the kids. I do love Grassroots Festival. always went to NY. I am trying to go this weekend in NC (my new home).


----------



## Ianthe

I haven't been to any since the kids either, besides super local ones. Salt Lake sometimes gets great jambands!


----------



## kchristman

Hi. I just saw this.

I'm an East Coast Mama. My DH and I go to plenty of festivals, including Gathering of the Vibes, Greyfox Bluegrass Festival and moe.down. Since I'm due in December, we've taken it easy this year. We'll probably introduce the little one to some smaller festivals.

My DH and I also throw a music festival, called Stonehenge Music festival (www.stonehengemusic.org). DH has been doing it for 19 years - I started helping when we got together.

We both love the Grateful Dead, JGB, Bob Dylan, as well as more modern jam bands, like Umphrey's McGee, Gomez, and Yonder Mountain String Band. I love moe, but DH isn't too crazy about them.

I'm due in December with my first. I've been playing lots of great tunes for him and dancing a lot. I can't wait to introduce him to some live music next summer.

We also follow a more local band called Juggling Suns. Great band with a wonderful family of followers. Very GD type of family.


----------



## Milkymommi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oregonmama79* 
Yay for moving to ORegon-where will you be moving to? I am in Eugene 

Coincidently EUGUENE! Although we really haven't a clue where yet though







We're totally shooting from the hip, never even been there... we're just going for the ultimate life change adventure. DH is from the south, I've lived in New England most of my life but we really have nothing holding us in either place. We figure a change is in order to experience the most in life! Coast swap. It'll be a one time gig so I hope OR is what we think it is!! If so, I sort of feel like we're moving to Mecca









We're really looking forward to the fests out there... there are sooooooo many. What are your faves?


----------



## honeybee80

Hey music mamas!

I'm lucky enough to have an ex who takes my kids every other weekend, which gives me plenty of chances to go see music (although I've been realizing lately that I just can't afford it as much--boo!) I'm going to see Hot Buttered Rum in Boulder tomorrow, and then Greensky Bluegrass in 2 weeks at an AWESOME indoor/kinda outdoor venue in Lyons, CO. I saw Adam and Ben from Yonder there last month and it was AMAZING!! Railroad Earth is going to be in Boulder at the end of November, so I think I'm going to hit those shows up too. And then there's NYE--lots of great choices here in CO, but I don't know what I'll do yet.

Oh, and I took my kids on a roadtrip up to Hornings Hideout in OR for Northwest String Summit this summer and it was such a fabulous experience!! Super kid friendly...we had SO much fun!! I highly recommend it!







There are rumors floating around that String Cheese Incident is going to be playing there again next summer, and if so, I'll be there for sure


----------



## Milkymommi

oooooooh String Cheese Incident!!!! I seriously can't wait to be able to get into the music scene out west. We only READ about it from here... it always feels as if EVERYTHING is happening there!


----------



## mlh

Hi Mamas!

And. hey there Ellen! We are big festival goers...also in love with Hot Buttered Rum! We take the kids to a few festivals each year and try to get a sitter to see a few shows on our own. Love love love live music!


----------



## Milkymommi

mlh - Hi







Do you ever vend at festivals? Dh and I are hoping to be able to do that once we get out west. Not full time, but we're crossing our fingers to be able to open a shop/homebase where we can also sell online and schlep to a few fests with the kids to share our goodies while soaking up the good music vibes







We'll see how it goes.

I love love love all the beautiful clothes and hand made goodness of festivals and show lots!! You really find the most incredible things. Last fest, dh and I talked with this guy... maybe 25-30 ish years old... he draws. Oh BOY does he draw. He had about 10 different prints that he made numbered copies of that he sells. Once that batch is gone... he sells prints of his new stuff. This guy literally sitd for hours making one tiny scratch at a time with a pen. It's almost like pointalism. It takes him about 4 months to complete a piece. You seriously wouldn't believe what he creates. He obviously has a bit of "inspiration" iykwim







His mind's inner workings are quite clear in the art.


----------



## phriendly_mama

Hey hey!!
I am a fellow kind mama. Living in the midwest. Live music lover.. Although, it has slowed down since the kiddos have come into our lives. This summer we took the boys out to 10,000 Lakes Festival with us.. It was a good time.. Great Panic shows! Planning to go to Railroad Earth in Chicago at the end of the month.. Missin' Cheese dearly.







Hoping to head to Hornings next year.. If the good word is right.







Glad to see there are other hip mamas on the site.. Look forward to chatting with ya'll.
Love and light~


----------



## chinaKat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milkymommi* 
Yay!!!! Howdy howdy!! Good to see you
We did just recently discover an AMAZING jam band though. We've been listening to them for quite a bit now - The Brew. They're local-ish to us in New England and their popularity on this coast is growing pretty rapidly. Seriously? They're freaking incredible live. We've seen them twice now. Whoa.

I just saw them at a very small festival in upstate NY (Let It Roll), they were definitely one of the highlights of the weekend!


----------



## chinaKat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kchristman* 
Hi. I just saw this.

I'm an East Coast Mama. My DH and I go to plenty of festivals, including Gathering of the Vibes, Greyfox Bluegrass Festival and moe.down. Since I'm due in December, we've taken it easy this year. We'll probably introduce the little one to some smaller festivals.

My DH and I also throw a music festival, called Stonehenge Music festival (www.stonehengemusic.org). DH has been doing it for 19 years - I started helping when we got together.

We both love the Grateful Dead, JGB, Bob Dylan, as well as more modern jam bands, like Umphrey's McGee, Gomez, and Yonder Mountain String Band. I love moe, but DH isn't too crazy about them.

I'm due in December with my first. I've been playing lots of great tunes for him and dancing a lot. I can't wait to introduce him to some live music next summer.

We also follow a more local band called Juggling Suns. Great band with a wonderful family of followers. Very GD type of family.


Cool! We sound like you guys. We brought the girls (5yo and 2yo) to moe.down this year... we went with friends that have two girls the same age, and it was really fun (albeit much more work with the kids).

We've missed grayfox for the last few years, which is a shame, I grew up right near there and I love the area. Hopefully next summer. Although we're also talking about going to Mountain Jam, and moe.down... so many festivals, so little time!!!


----------



## mlh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milkymommi* 
mlh - Hi







Do you ever vend at festivals? Dh and I are hoping to be able to do that once we get out west. Not full time, but we're crossing our fingers to be able to open a shop/homebase where we can also sell online and schlep to a few fests with the kids to share our goodies while soaking up the good music vibes







We'll see how it goes.
.

I don't vend at festivals. We have seriously thought about it and have come really close to signing up for one or two. The thing is, we want to go to festivals and have fun, not work! Maybe when the kids are a bit older we will do one or two a season...who knows! Good luck to you if you can swing it! What kinds of things are you thinking of selling?

So....dropped the kids off at Grandma's this weekend and hit Boulder for an amazing Hot Buttered Rum show. Poor Mans Whiskey opened for them and they are also amazing. This was my first time to see PMW and I was definitly impressed!


----------



## honeybee80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlh* 
So....dropped the kids off at Grandma's this weekend and hit Boulder for an amazing Hot Buttered Rum show. Poor Mans Whiskey opened for them and they are also amazing. This was my first time to see PMW and I was definitly impressed!

Poor Man's Whiskey was super fun, as was Butter! Here's a link to a bluegrass version PMW does of Darkside of the Moon: http://www.archive.org/details/pmw20...007-05-08.flac

PMW is also coming back to Denver the first weekend of November and I think I'm going to try to hit that up too. I like to think I can cut back on seeing music, but once I get back in the groove, it's REALLY hard to stop! I wasn't sure I would want to see Butter for New Year's, but after the shows this weekend, I'm going to have to make it happen


----------



## kchristman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinaKat* 
Cool! We sound like you guys. We brought the girls (5yo and 2yo) to moe.down this year... we went with friends that have two girls the same age, and it was really fun (albeit much more work with the kids).

We've missed grayfox for the last few years, which is a shame, I grew up right near there and I love the area. Hopefully next summer. Although we're also talking about going to Mountain Jam, and moe.down... so many festivals, so little time!!!

Hi chinaKat! We missed moe.down this year, but I heard good things. I'm in serious moe-withdrawal right now!

I have to say that Greyfox at it's new site, is not nearly as beautiful. It's a bit more convenient (no getting stuck at the bottom of the hill when it rains), but it lacks those amazing Greyfox sunsets. The music is still great.

We're going to keep it small this summer, since we'll have a little one in tow. He'll be 6 months for our first festival in June. I can't wait to bring him and expose him to great music and great people!


----------



## ShadowMoon

East Coast kind mamma here! Lovin' most of the big jambands: GD, Phish, Umphrey's McGee, YMSTB, etc and lots of local/smaller bands as well. I've been going easy on the festies since the little one was born but am planning to introduce him to (at least) the vibes next year. He's seen Michael Franti, Rail road Earth, and Phish. Loves to dance!







Nice to meet ya all!


----------



## kchristman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowMoon* 
East Coast kind mamma here! Lovin' most of the big jambands: GD, Phish, Umphrey's McGee, YMSTB, etc and lots of local/smaller bands as well. I've been going easy on the festies since the little one was born but am planning to introduce him to (at least) the vibes next year. He's seen Michael Franti, Rail road Earth, and Phish. Loves to dance!







Nice to meet ya all!









Nice! I hope Phish does another tour this summer so I can bring the LO with us. He was in my belly when I caught them in Camden. Killer show!


----------



## Milkymommi

I'm hoping to jump on board the fall Phish tour... they're doing 4 shows we could potentially get to, 3 in NYC and one in Portland ME. The presale reservations end today and the regular ticket sales start next Friday Oct.23rd!! Uh, totally unemployed right now but there's always the law of attraction







LOL!! We've already begged for Dead tickets for the holidays. Went to my moms and tipped her off that tickets are on sale NOW for the December shows near us


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

Anyone in the Chicago area? We have an extra ticket to unload to see Keller Williams at Parkwest tomorrow.

I miss the CO music scene. I moved here 9 years ago after meeting my husband at the first red rocks Cheese show.







I was born and raised in Greeley.


----------



## kchristman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milkymommi* 
I'm hoping to jump on board the fall Phish tour... they're doing 4 shows we could potentially get to, 3 in NYC and one in Portland ME. The presale reservations end today and the regular ticket sales start next Friday Oct.23rd!! Uh, totally unemployed right now but there's always the law of attraction







LOL!! We've already begged for Dead tickets for the holidays. Went to my moms and tipped her off that tickets are on sale NOW for the December shows near us









Nice! I'm 32 weeks preggers, or I would be totally buying tix to see them in Philly (we live about an hour away). I know I'll be too big and tired to enjoy myself. This summer, though, I'm totally there with the little one in tow.


----------



## chinaKat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowMoon* 
East Coast kind mamma here! Lovin' most of the big jambands: GD, Phish, Umphrey's McGee, YMSTB, etc and lots of local/smaller bands as well. I've been going easy on the festies since the little one was born but am planning to introduce him to (at least) the vibes next year. He's seen Michael Franti, Rail road Earth, and Phish. Loves to dance!







Nice to meet ya all!









I *just* got turned on to Railroad Earth by a friend, he was playing them when I was at his house the other day and I really liked them. Don't know why I never heard them before. Are they good live?


----------



## honeybee80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinaKat* 
I *just* got turned on to Railroad Earth by a friend, he was playing them when I was at his house the other day and I really liked them. Don't know why I never heard them before. Are they good live?

I LOVE Railroad Earth!! They are great live....they have a very polished and smooth sound. I feel like they are on a whole different level than many of the other bands I've been seeing lately. And their songwriting is just amazing!









On a different note, I've been listening to Yonder a lot today and now I'm rethinking my New Year's plans. Yonder is doing 3 nights in CO for New Year's and I think that would be a better choice than Butter....the truth of the matter is, I LOVE bluegrass and Butter is just not playing a whole lot of bluegrass these days. Bluegrass makes me happy


----------



## Milkymommi

Bluegrass = happiness!!









So, I want to come here to share. I don't know any of you from other MDC areas but I know we have a common bond in this lifestyle and music love. Music is helping me get through this very difficult day.

Today is the one year mark of my son's birthday. His name is baby Micah Ray Milligan lll. He was born today one year ago at 5:40 am, 7 lbs 10 oz. I was 40 weeks and 4 days. He was born still. Perfect but sleeping. No reason has ever been determined. Today marks one year from the worst day of my life. My heart is breaking.

Music is a healing salve for me.

This morning my DP, Micah Jr ( who's his Father's only CHILD ) played The Brew live... I soaked in it. I cried. I laughed. Then he played touch of Grey. I think I'll just put that on repeat.

I'd love some suggestions from all of you beautiful musical mamas for songs to listen to today by ANYONE. Something that got you through, or something that makes you smile without fail. Anything from the heart.

I'd be lying if I didn't tell you all that my heart is suffering today. We'll be making a trip to the cemetary later... I'd like to make a list for the ipod so that we can play it all the way there, while we're there from the van and all the way home. Then in the house and when I go to bed. I want it on all day. It's going to be my portal to making it through this day. I just know it.


----------



## Milkymommi

The day came and went... feeling better today.


----------



## busymama77

Hi mamas!!







We're big Widespread Panic fans as well as Bluegrass. Panic and others that similiar seem to visit our area more often than Bluegrass bands, but we still have fun. No festivals this Fall. I'm preggers and am not up for traveling right now. Totally next year, though. H has 3 roundtrip tickets saved up on Southwest airlines. I'm going to see if we can use those to go to the Telluride Bluegrass Festival or Rocky Grass in Lyons, CO. Both very family friendly and GORGEOUS scenery!!


----------



## mlh

Oh Milkymommi...I am sending you many hugs. I haven't been on MDC for a while now and I am sorry I didn't check the other day when you posted! I am so glad that you find some healing in music!

I have to say that listening to bluegrass really makes me happy. It just makes me feel really really happy! I have been listening to Pandora.com a lot lately. I like the Grateful Dead and Hot Buttered Rum channel. The HBR channel brings some great bluegrass music!

Busymama77...we are also huge WSP fans. WE traveled around a lot seeing them before kids and now see them once a year. We do Rockygrass every year and used to do Telluride Blues and Brews every year before kids. Where do you live?


----------



## sunshynbaby

I'm not a deadhead, but I love going to and camping at festivals. We're on a dry spell right now due to finances, but I hope to be able to attend our favorite festival in May: http://www.joshuatreemusicfestival.com/

I was preggo when we went last year, and this year our LO will be nine months old. I really hope we can make it for our babe's first festival!!! We also enjoy Bluegrass festivals, which draws a mostly older crowd in our area. We (an inter-racial couple) turn some heads and are remembered the next time we go for sure! Our favorite bluegrass band is the Cherryholmes. My DH proposed to me at the Huck Finn Jubilee Bluegrass Fest in 2005. We have too many favorite festival bands to mention, but some that come to mind are: JJ Grey and Mofro, Bhi Bhiman, Ghostland Observatory, Avett Brothers, Uncle Earl, and Carolina Chocolate Drops


----------



## LambQueen

hey mamas, big Phishhead here. We're going to two of the MSG shows - that's about all I can get away for with a 2, 4, and 6 year old. My DD (6) really wants to see them, but I think an outdoor summer show would be better for her.

I would love to see the Brew, and the Heavy Pets are playing with them on Woodstock, NY on 11/28. Do you think it's crazy to drive 2 hours each way to see them that night? (DH has to work on Sunday so we can't stay over)


----------



## sunshynbaby

I have seen babies at festivals wearing some kind of noise reducing headphones. Where do you get those????? They look like old fashioned big headphones. DS reacted strongly against loud music at a wedding reception recently (we had to leave), and I also want to take measures to protect his hearing when we go to fests.


----------



## honeybee80

I see babies with these on at festivals a lot: http://www.amazon.com/Peltor-90553-J...8065457&sr=8-3

I don't have personal experience with them, but everyone I've talked to who has them says they're great


----------



## ShadowMoon

LambQueen- I don't think the 2 hr drive both ways is too crazy. If you're into seeing them I say go for it. (You'll be tired the next day but it's usually worth it







) Have fun if you go! (and fun if you don't.....







)


----------



## sunshynbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybee80* 
I see babies with these on at festivals a lot: http://www.amazon.com/Peltor-90553-J...8065457&sr=8-3

I don't have personal experience with them, but everyone I've talked to who has them says they're great










Awesome! Thanks!!!


----------



## mlh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowMoon* 
LambQueen- I don't think the 2 hr drive both ways is too crazy. If you're into seeing them I say go for it. (You'll be tired the next day but it's usually worth it







) Have fun if you go! (and fun if you don't.....







)

I agree with this. We have done this a few times and although we are miserable the next day...it is always worth it!


----------



## honeybee80

Just had to come and post about the Railroad Earth shows in Boulder this weekend! If you haven't seen them, I HIGHLY recommend doing so!! I realized on Friday night that the reason I love them so much is because they make me feel completely at peace. Friday's show was pretty mellow, but amazing! Keith Moseley (from SCI) sat in on bass for Head and also played "Hold What You've Got." And last night was really high energy--2nd set was off the hook! They are my favorite touring band right now!!!









Oh, and there are some pretty reliable rumors going around right now that Cheese is playing at Hornings next summer! I've also heard they will be playing Red Rocks. Rumored dates for HH are August 6, 7, 8!


----------



## colorfulmama

Any mama's going to see furthur?? We just went to see Phish on sunday... it ROCKED!! Going to see Furthur in NYC early december!


----------



## cmhermes

Here, here. Although I haven't been to a festie since my oldest was 8 mos. old. We are hoping and praying that we can go to Strange Creek in Greenfield, MA this spring.

I see a lot of RRE fans. Anyone listen to Ryan Montbleau Band? They are an awesome funky East Coast band.
Christine


----------



## ShadowMoon

I'm hoping to see Furthur in February. I can't wait! I just saw Phish last night, great show, great crowd. Will be going to see them again in a few days at MSG


----------



## TX Mama

Hello! What a group! You ladies sound like a fun group to hang out with!








Hubby and live in a small town in South TX and travel as much as possible for live music. Expecting our first lil one in early May...conceived on Phish tour actually!








Looking forward to bringing the lil one out to the community to see some great music, the beautiful country we live in, and the amazing people that come with this scene


----------



## PhrenchMama

hello all! new to the group, here.

love the jam scene and lots of live music. i haven't made it to any festivals since my daughter (9 months old) was born, so i'm really missing it. made it to one phish show this last summer, and going to see tea leaf green in january (yay)!

any suggestions on festivaling with a little person? anecdotes, warnings, advice?

love and merriment to you all this holiday season!


----------



## PhrenchMama

lucky lady! wish i was going to see furthur! have such a great time!


----------



## Milkymommi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlh* 
Oh Milkymommi...I am sending you many hugs. I haven't been on MDC for a while now and I am sorry I didn't check the other day when you posted! I am so glad that you find some healing in music!










Thanks mama!!!! No worries... as you can see I don't make it here too often myself it seems! BTW totallt off subject but I LOOOOOOVE yer stuff. I'm a lot skirt stitchin' mama and I want to be just like you when I grow up. I've been an admirer for a long time  Very talented you are!

FURTHUR!!!!!!! All I can say is that if you can make a show during this winter tour DO IT!!! We hit the Wallingford CT show and it was completely bananas. Seeing the large span of Deadicated folk from over 4 decades is, welp, incredible and the air was ELECTRIC to say the least.

Set list

I: Shakedown Street, Alabama Getaway, Good Morning Little Schoolgirl, Pride of Cucamonga, Loose Lucy > Minglewood Blues > The Music Never Stopped

II: Jam > China Cat Sunflower > Eyes of the World > Born Cross-Eyed > Dark Star, Strawberry Fields, St. Stephen > The Eleven > Not Fade Away

Encore : Going Down the Road Feelin' Bad

"UJB" and "Rider" teases out of "China"

Can I just say that, Not Fade Away moved me and about 3000 other poeple to tears. The chant went on for a good 15 minutes after they left the stage and that was how we called them to encore. Mind Blowing stuff ladies.

The buzz about that show has been that it was the best show given by any combo of the guys since Jerry went on. Of course there are people upset that John Kadlecik from DSO sounds hauntingly like Jerry - I say FABULOUS!!! During the show I kept picturing Jerry smiling on everyone with approval. The bus is still rolling and I personally think he is honored by the tribute that is being paid to him via John. What an honor for HIM to be playing with Phil and Bob! He adds plenty of his own musical flair to the set as well but... whoa baby. Amazing.

Now. Get yer buns to a Furthur show FAST.... then come find me in the lot and we'll boogie down together for 4 hours inside.

We just got miracled tickets to the Boston show and we'll probably be in Ithica or the NH show too before heading for Oregon. We're moving there and coincidently in time to make the final show of the tour in Portland


----------



## tatangel19

I just worked Further last month in VA(I am a stagehand) There were stickers all over the amp stacks the read ''I miss Jerry'' and my man used to travel with the Dead.


----------



## pearl2

WHoooooo got PTBM for summer tour? Me, me!!


----------



## mama_mich

Hey Ladies!! Joining the tribe. Love music! Love Fests! I'm in Missoula, MT and we seem to be getting a lot of good music rolling through lately. I work with Earthbound Productions and we put on the annual Love Your Mother Earth Festival. This year June 11, 12, and 13th about 20 miles out of Missoula, MT. It's our first time at the new venue and should be amazing for our 4th year!! If any of you N. West Mamas are interested I handle the vending and workshops for the event. Just message me and I will send you more info. I have to say the only thing better than going to a show or festival is organizing orchestrating one!!

Who's hitting up Further Fest? Any Earthdance mama's in the group? Bummed it looks like neither Phish nor Further are hitting up The Gorge this year









I hope to be hitting both of those (Earthdance a definite!! So AmAzInG!!) and Reggae on the River. Will have to see how the budget rolls!


----------



## mama_mich

subbing


----------



## mountaincaats

We are headed to west virginia this summer for the all good festival. The kiddos are always wanting to go to shows with us and a lot of the bands that we usually try to catch are at all good this year. this will be our first camping festival with the kids and we are pretty stoked. we take them to other random festivals close to home(asheville), so they are know all about the fun of live music. (and the boring parts too). people watching is the most fun.
hoping to catch up with some other familys that are going as well.


----------



## ShadowMoon

I can't wait until summer!

I won't be hitting up any major fests this year







(short-staffed at work), but I will be seeing Phish during their New England run and Furthur as well.









Going to see Phish3D on the 20th in Boston.....should be interesting!

Peace~


----------



## kittywitty

Joining here! Dh is in a band that does a lot of covers/jam band stuff. Mostly Phish and Grateful Dead. We have gone to...a lot of Phish shows and dh used to go to more Phil Lesh and such but the whole kids & money thing. We are going to see Phish in Indy this August. I will be 6 months or so pregnant and taking our 2 year old. This will be her 2nd and 3rd show. We took my oldest to a Phish show in San Fran years ago and my 3rd child while pg with her and when she was little. Nice to meet y'all!


----------



## rachandlily

Joining in here....getting VERY excited for Festival season and all the other good shows coming our way this summer. We just got our three-day passes for Widespread Panic at Red Rocks, and we'll be hitting up Rockygrass and Folks Fest in Lyons, CO. Other good shows on our calendar include the Avett Brothers tonight in Boulder (yeah!), Dave Rawlings Machine in June (boulder), and Darrell Scott in June (Denver). We're also thinking of heading back to Pagosa Springs for their Labor Day Festival.
Now, as far as the little one goes...can't decide if we'll bring her to Sunday Panic (afternoon show, usually more family friendly, but still a pretty hectic show, smoky, etc...). Festivals were easy last year with a 5-6 month old, but I'm a bit more worried about this year with a 1.5 year old. Really the sleeping thing is what I'm worried about. Last year Sadie would just nurse and fall asleep in my arms or Ergo during the late night sets, and she'd sleep in the tent just fine. This year...who knows? She's a creature of habit for sure and loves sleeping in her crib. I'm worried with the campground festival noise she won't nap and/or sleep, which means I won't sleep, which makes for a tough festival. Any other mamas have tips for getting your kiddos to sleep in a new/noisy festival environment?


----------



## ellairiesmom

DD1 was 18-24 mos last spring/summer when we had a couple of weddings & concerts. When it was "bedtime" we would put her PJs on & I would wear her on my back in my kanga ssc (soft structured carrier-same idea as an ergo). She would fall asleep & stay asleep. I say when it's bedtime, try using your ergo again & keep her on you the whole time until you are ready to go to your tent & sleep. She is bound to fall asleep while on your back & then you don't have to worry about anything since she is "connected" to you









Sidenote-I was pregnant during that time & was able to wear her all night in my carrier...a good ssc is an amazing thing!!!! Granted, DD1 is tiny for her age. If your DD is heavier I guess i could see that being harder.


----------



## mlh

Hey Rachel!! So excited for the season. We are doing Saturday Rocky Grass, Saturday Panic, and Ned Fest...probably a few Mishawaka shows thrown into the mix also!

I would agree that using the Ergo with Sadie is the best way to go. I am not sure about a Panic show with a 1.5 year old...I would probably skip on that so you can really enjoy yourself. We use Calm Forte with the kids while camping to help them sleep better (any calming herbs or homeopathics should help)..and she will be so exhausted, she will hopefully crash! My kids have always been great camping/festival sleepers...me on the other hand suck at it, but hey, I can live with being tired if there is some fun times ahead!

We should definitly hook up at Rocky Grass or Red Rocks!!


----------



## Shall1105

Anyone go to Burning Man or a member of local Burner tribes?

We havent got to go to the main event yet. The last 4 years Ive either been pregnant, or my husband has been deployed. Next year we're going though! We've started a separate savings account for the trip and we are bound determined!

I am a member of Midwest Burners and Im going to a local burn this weekend. Excited that festival season is starting!









Im trying to find something that I can take my kids to this year. I still have yet to take my almost 4 year old camping which is a travesty. I heard there is a rainbow gathering in Iowa next month. Beyond that, I dont really know of anything kid friendly...


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld

mountaincaats - I think this year we're going to Allgood too - this will also be our first camping fest with the kids! I think we're also taking them to Delfest. Going all out for their first year







They can handle camping overnight just fine and wandering around out in the woods, so I'm sure they'll love it with music! How old are your kids? My girls are 4 & 6.

Anyone who takes their kids regularly have any tips for the slightly older crowd? I miss the days we could tote them around on our backs!


----------



## Ldavis24

Ohhhh my, I am so excited to have even found this thread that I didn't wait to read all the posts before saying hello!

Another mama who hasn't been to a single show since DD was born







Nearly a near ago although we are going to Nateva this summer instead of Vibes and will be seeing Phish in June because DH just loves them. I am so excited to be bringing DD to her first festival this summer although DH is on the nervous side about it.

I wanted to add that I am in total agreement with PPs about the Brew and Juggling Suns...Absolutely love them both. Although AOD holds a special place in my heart









The last show I went to was The Dead at worcester when I was about 7 almost 8 months preggo, so I am more than ready to get my dancing feet on this summer!


----------



## jenP

Hi! I love festivals and the Dead! We have not been to tons of festivals. Let's see, we've done Great Blue Heron festival once before kids and once with one kid. Great experience both times, very professionally run festival. We've gone to Hickory Fest with two kids. It was wonderful.







And, there's a small, very small, bluegrass festival called Coleman Station Bluegrass Festival that is just an hour from our home. Really good quality music (but all straight-up bluegrass, no jamgrass or newgrass or anything.) So, just those and a few local camping-music festivals. We are thinking of doing a Nelson's Ledges DSO thing this year. Also we might go to Great Blue Heron again. DH and I have this dream of having a coffee shop/art shop at festivals. Someday when we have lots of spare time.... hahaha. He can be the barista and I will sell hemp jewelry, silkscreened and tie-dyed t-shirts, and do face-painting and henna and indigo body art.

I just saw Juggling Suns for the first time about a month ago at a day-long (indoor) music fest called pUNKAPALOOZA. Loved them! They did the tranciest, most awesome "Legalize It" I think I have ever heard!

Question: has anyone ever gone to Brushwood folklore center/campground? (Western New York state.) It sounds like a nice place and they have some awesome-sounding festivals lined up. They are not music festivals for the most part, although there will be music, but more like community gatherings with workshops and bonfires and such. I am thinking our family should go for Sirius Rising, but I don't want to make a commitment to a week-long festival with no feedback from anyone that's ever been there. Is it really a nice place? Do kids have a good time? It is literally just down the road from Great Blue Heron... we could go straight from one to the other. And Brushwood is clothing optional. I would love to be naked in nature!







Thanks in advance for any feedback on the place!

Jen


----------



## cmhermes

Nice to see another AOD fan







I'm also a Strangefolk fan. They were my
intro to jambands/festies!
We keep talking about going to a festival every year, but I just find it hard to imagine taking a 3.5 and 2 yr old! Especially when my 2 yr old is a runner!


----------



## tatangel19

The pagan group I am a part of does Sirius Rising every year, and we have a blast. I do have to warn you, there will be some nakedness and MJ around, so if you don't want your kids exposed be aware. Also, you don't have to go for a full week, There are varying prices depending on how many days you plan on being there.


----------



## Ldavis24

Hi Mamas
Hope everyone is doing well!
I have been having an argument with DH for the past week about bring DD to Nateva in July. It is awesome because the festival is being held very close to my mom's house so we agreed to have her watch DD for a couple of days (she is thrilled) and then bring DD for a couple of the days. I am having a hard time with the idea of not seeing her for 2 full days and tried to talk to DH about bringing her longer but he is freaking out about it as is. Totally against the whole idea. Am I the only one with a DP/DH like this? It is threatening to ruin the trip before it even starts! I will explain more, just don't have the time now!


----------



## jenP

*Ldavis24* - Do you know what your husband's objection is to bringing your daughter to the festival? Is he afraid it will be too loud and crazy an atmosphere? Or that having a child there will impact his fun?
We have taken our kids to several festivals, from age 1 to 7. It was easy when they were littler, just walk around with babe in sling, worked with her awake or asleep. But we've found, at least where we've gone, that there are "family" or "quiet" areas to camp, so you have a place to go away from the drunken debauchery that may be going on elsewhere. Likewise in the stage area, you don't have to be down in the mosh pit. Plenty of mellow areas with families set up on blankets. And there are always noise-reducing headphones or just earplugs if noise is an issue.
On the other hand, if he doesn't want the kid along because he wants to PARTY, well then he's right - you can't stay out all night drinking and dancing if you have a little one to take care of. But on the _other_ other hand, you can still have fun! After all, one of you can stay with the babe while the other goes and has fun. You just can't get _too_ crazy 'cause soon enough it'll be time to switch.
Your plan to be kid-free for a few days and then to have baby with you at the festival sounds like the best of both worlds. I wonder what his objections are?

*Tatangel19* - Thank you so much for feedback on Brushwood! I'm not worried about nudity, I would like to be naked myself; and as far as MJ the kids would just assume any smoke was tobacco. I am more wondering if kids there feel _welcome_, or if there is an attitude of "Ew, you brought your crotch-droppings?" Anyway, much as I would love to go to Sirius Rising, it is the same week as a dance camp my daughter has been wanting to take, so we may have to go to Summerfest instead (which still sounds fun, but I liked the sound of Sirius rising better.) Thanks for the tip that you can go for a partial week!

Jen


----------



## pearl2

Both Phish and Umphrey's McGee playing local shows this summer!! Time for a BABYSITTER!!!


----------



## ShadowMoon

I LOVE Umphrey's!!!! In addition to the local Phish shows, I'm going to see their two MA shows and the one at Hampton Casino. SOOOO excited


----------



## Ldavis24

ShadowMoon, I know Umphrey's is playing at the melody tent but where else, we live so close to it (being on Cape) that we love the melody tent in the summer!

Also yes, DH wants to party and DD will interfere with that in his mind. He doesn't get crazy (anymore) but he does want to be able to drink without worrying about DD. He is warming up to the idea primarily because I am constantly reassuring him that she will just be in the babyhawk or backpack most of the time in the evening and if it gets rowdy or she gets very cranky I will just go back and relax at the tent with her. As far as family camping, we signed up for it with Nateva but upon learning that it will be at a satellite spot that you have to be shuttled in for we are going to take our chances with regular camping and move if we need to. It is all such luck of the draw and we have always been lucky with our neighbors becoming fast friends with them and no one being crazy so hopefully that will happen yet again...

We just saw that Further was added to Vibes and we are totally regretting getting Nateva tickets. So if anyone wants to buy some Nateva tickets we are selling!


----------



## RubThyNeighbor

Any of you going to Mayan Hoidaze?


----------



## ecoteat

We have Nateva tix, but as soon as Further announced the VT show, I completely lost interest in Nateva. DH got a day pass for the 4th and we're selling our other tickets. But I can't wait for VT! That has to be the most kid-friendly show around. DD is 4, and she'll have fun. Then we are camping at our friends' on Lake Champlain. We also have Herkimer tickets, but we might sell those too. DH will be travelling for work right before that show and it might be too much for him to get home and turn around and go to a string of shows. I'm not sure I'm ready to do that much with dd anyway.

We saw Phish last November and it was my first show since dd was born. We had a babysitter and went with friends and it was amazing how going to that show completely got rid of my previous woe-is-me-I-never-do-anything-fun funk. I'd love to see them again this summer, but the tour just doesn't jive with my life. Bummer.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Who is going to Telluride this summer???

I just got word that we are moving there (dp's job) for a year and we'll be there in time for the Bluegrass Festival!!







I've never been to a show as a mama and it's been a looooong time comin'! Man, I'd love to hook up w/ other MDC mamas hanging in Telluride this summer (or winter).


----------



## mountaincaats

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EyesOfTheWorld* 
mountaincaats - I think this year we're going to Allgood too - this will also be our first camping fest with the kids! I think we're also taking them to Delfest. Going all out for their first year







They can handle camping overnight just fine and wandering around out in the woods, so I'm sure they'll love it with music! How old are your kids? My girls are 4 & 6.

Anyone who takes their kids regularly have any tips for the slightly older crowd? I miss the days we could tote them around on our backs!










_eyesoftheworld-_ my little girl is 4 nearly five in august. My boys are 8 and 10. we won delfest tickets in a raffle, but just found out last week. there is no way we are able to make that trek. but i would so love too.
I am going to take our bike trailer with a stroiller attachment and a wagon with big wheels. we signed us for family camping so we will have to stay in touch and connect there. We arrive on thursday coming from asheville.
we are super excited!!!!!


----------



## Ldavis24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
We have Nateva tix, but as soon as Further announced the VT show, I completely lost interest in Nateva. DH got a day pass for the 4th and we're selling our other tickets. But I can't wait for VT! That has to be the most kid-friendly show around. DD is 4, and she'll have fun. Then we are camping at our friends' on Lake Champlain. We also have Herkimer tickets, but we might sell those too. DH will be travelling for work right before that show and it might be too much for him to get home and turn around and go to a string of shows. I'm not sure I'm ready to do that much with dd anyway.

We saw Phish last November and it was my first show since dd was born. We had a babysitter and went with friends and it was amazing how going to that show completely got rid of my previous woe-is-me-I-never-do-anything-fun funk. I'd love to see them again this summer, but the tour just doesn't jive with my life. Bummer.

DH and I both went to college in Burlington and then lived along Lake Champlain, it is so beautiful! I loved it there, I didn't even know Further was playing in VT...

It's funny as soon as Vibes announced Further we completely lost interest in Nateva (that and learning about the late night music situation) and we are getting rid of our tickets to go VIP at Vibes this year! So excited either way just to see some live music again


----------



## Laur318

<3 The Brew
I loved Jam Bands starting with Phish, moe and STI
My DH is super against bringing the babes along with us to any shows. So, this year he isn't invited. He can sulk at home.


----------



## Laur318

Hey, you mamas wanting to go nudie at the festivals this summer : Join the NATURALIST/NUDIST tribe here on MDC. Its awful lonely over there









Anyone paint their bods? I wore a painted on top to DMB in Hartford CT about 8 years ago.


----------



## ShadowMoon

Ldavis24--- They are playing the South Shore Music Circus in Cohasset, MA the day before the Melody Tent.

I would love to go to Mayan Holidaze but it's not in the cards this year. I have several friends that are going and they've been to the previous Caribbean Holidaze and had a blast every time.

It's almost summer! Can't wait!


----------



## Bluebird9

v


----------



## rachandlily

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Who is going to Telluride this summer???

I just got word that we are moving there (dp's job) for a year and we'll be there in time for the Bluegrass Festival!!







I've never been to a show as a mama and it's been a looooong time comin'! Man, I'd love to hook up w/ other MDC mamas hanging in Telluride this summer (or winter).









We aren't going this year, but just wanted to tell you that you're going to LOVE telluride! What a beautiful spot, and an absolutely amazing festival. Have so much fun!!


----------



## CliffsideMama

Hi there!

A quick hello - I can hear a 2 yo meltdown quickly coming - to all the live music loving families out there.

We are going on a road trip this weekend from our home in Toronto to Cuyahoga Falls in Ohio to see Phish!! We are so excited. It's our daughter's 5th concert, her second phish show.

We've pretty much got the outdoor -show- with -child thing down, but any tips on things to bring/ what works for you... I'm all ears!

Leanne


----------



## rachandlily

Gearing up for festival season (all CO festivals..Rockygrass, Folks Fest, Four Corners) I ordered a battery-powered white noise machine and baby sleeping bag. A few planned non-festival camping trips in the next couple weeks to give my little one a chance to get used to the tent before we're in the middle of the festivarian nation. Can't wait!!! I know it'll be different this season than it was last year when she was just a tiny infant, but I'm sure she'll be so worn out, so I'm hoping that means she'll sleep like a champ in the campground at night.

BTW, these are my favorite earplugs. http://www.macksearplugs.com/details...icone-earplugs

Anyone have any other suggestions? Also...what do you use for a natural bug repellent?


----------



## DaughterOfKali

I used to go to music festivals all the time. I also used to be a part of a singer-songwriter association.

Unfortunately, my son is very sensitive to sound so it's a part of my life that I've put on hold.


----------



## ian'smommaya

oh dok, i'm sorry. you'll pick it up at a later date tho, right?

i am hoping we can go to the rainbow gathering this year. hope hope hope. and travel some to a couple of other places...


----------



## DaughterOfKali

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya* 
oh dok, i'm sorry. you'll pick it up at a later date tho, right?


I hope that by the time my son is a teen, he'll have outgrown is sensory issues.


----------



## newCTmama

Wondering if anyone has gone to the Clearwater Festival in NY? We're leaning towards going this weekend with our 2.5 year old...


----------



## quietlotus

Hello all.









I'm a 22-year-old Pennsylvania native expecting in late August. My SO and I would spend most of the warm weather time on the east coast going to festivals. He's gotten a head start without me this year (on house arrest for two more weeks and it's soo frustrating to watch him go off without me!) but I'm very excited about enjoying the rest of my summer before our darling LO gets here. We're sticking close to home this year (which turns out is waayyy better than we ever imagined!) because my pregnant body does not like being stuck in a car for more than a few hours at a time. We're also getting into more family oriented festivals that we can take LO to next year. Any suggestions for small gatherings in/near PA? Any tips for festival-going in the third trimester?


----------



## busymama77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlh* 
Oh Milkymommi...I am sending you many hugs. I haven't been on MDC for a while now and I am sorry I didn't check the other day when you posted! I am so glad that you find some healing in music!

I have to say that listening to bluegrass really makes me happy. It just makes me feel really really happy! I have been listening to Pandora.com a lot lately. I like the Grateful Dead and Hot Buttered Rum channel. The HBR channel brings some great bluegrass music!

Busymama77...we are also huge WSP fans. WE traveled around a lot seeing them before kids and now see them once a year. We do Rockygrass every year and used to do Telluride Blues and Brews every year before kids. Where do you live?

We live in Missouri. We saw YMSB back in February this year - I was 39 weeks preggers, but still had a kick a$$ time. It wasn't at a festival, though, just at a local venue that they visit every year.
Next year, for absolutely sure - as DH and I are in desperate need of a vacation - we're going to Brewgrass in Asheville. It's over a year away and I'm already getting excited about it!! And possibly Rockygrass in Lyons. I was hoping to go this year, but with a newborn and I was just on maternity leave for 10 weeks, we need to space out our trips this year.


----------



## treqi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietlotus* 
Any suggestions for small gatherings in/near PA? Any tips for festival-going in the third trimester?

Hey mama I totally recommend you go to the rainbow gathering, its going to be in PA about 35 miles north of Clarion july 1st thru 7th. Its free and there are a lot of kitchens with yummy food. Bring your tent, mat, bag and bowl and you'll do great. Since you are preggers(and if you were BFing too) I recommend you bring a water bottle with a filter on it for extra precaution. Check out Welcome Home and Welcome Here


lovin you sister!

joy


----------



## quietlotus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treqi* 
Hey mama I totally recommend you go to the rainbow gathering, its going to be in PA about 35 miles north of Clarion july 1st thru 7th. Its free and there are a lot of kitchens with yummy food. Bring your tent, mat, bag and bowl and you'll do great. Since you are preggers(and if you were BFing too) I recommend you bring a water bottle with a filter on it for extra precaution. Check out Welcome Home and Welcome Here


lovin you sister!

joy

!!! We were hoping to attend this year's gathering (my first,) but when we were poking around a couple of months ago we couldn't find out where it was being held. Thank you so much for sharing this with me. Seriously, you brought tears to my eyes. I am very grateful and so so so excited! I will definitely be attending. Much love.


----------



## *jeanine*

Mystic Garden Party - Corning, CA:

Anybody going? Anybody know anything about it? Michael Franti's going to be there, and I'd love to see him (again), but don't know anything about it...


----------



## treqi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietlotus* 
Thank you so much for sharing this with me. Seriously, you brought tears to my eyes.

Aww sister I'm so glad youre goin I'll pm you my facebook and maybe we can meet up. It was only announced 2 weeks ago where the gathering will be... for future reference spring council is always held in the first week of june.

peace


----------



## quietlotus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treqi* 
Aww sister I'm so glad youre goin I'll pm you my facebook and maybe we can meet up. It was only announced 2 weeks ago where the gathering will be... for future reference spring council is always held in the first week of june.

peace









Thanks for the info. Feel free to drop me a line. If I'm still working the same job I'll only be able to come the first through the third, but I'm thankful that I'll get to be there at all and it would be wonderful to meet some mellow mamas in real life.


----------



## ellairiesmom

Hi Mamas!

We are bringing the girls to several upcoming Furthur shows, including the 2 this coming weekend in Brooklyn, NY at the Keyspan Ballpark/Coney Island. I have never been there but was wondering if any mamas remember Phish there in 2004 & what the venue is like? We have GA & I am wondering how they set up the field there. Will I be able to throw down our sheet & sit down with the kids?

Anyone else going?


----------



## ellairiesmom

Hmmm-just realized our tix are actually lower grandstand seats. so the kids will be on our laps & we won't be setting up blankets. i guess it's better for being able to see since it's a "flat" field & not an amphitheater/lawn type seating. just wondering if this is really going to be the best concert set up with little ones?

I am thinking we are going to want to get in there early so we can try & grab a spot where we have some room for DD1 to dance around. We can wear them both in & out of the venue, & I can wear dd2 whenever i want/need to...

Should be interesting.


----------



## ellairiesmom

From Furthur.net
July 5th Shelburne Vermont Show CANCELLED
To All Of Our Fans Who've Purchased Tickets To Our July 5 Show in Shelburne, VT:
After days of meetings to address and alleviate last minute concerns being expressed by State and Local Authorities, Furthur is very disappointed to learn that today (6.24), the local authorities, citing an inability to deal with an expected influx of ticketless fans, traffic concerns, and other issues, have revoked the approved permits for the show and have decided to cancel Furthur's concert at Vermont's Shelburne Museum on July 5. As the decision was made by the local authorities so close to the event date, regrettably we are unable to find a suitable alternate venue in Vermont. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience!

Full & complete refunds will be available soon via point of purchase.
If you bought tickets online you'll automatically be refunded.

** Replacement Show Added For July 5 **

We have added a new show on July 5 to replace the recently cancelled show in Vermont.
Furthur will be appearing for an intimate show at
The Sherman Theater - Stroudsburg, PA
A limited amount of tickets will be offered online via pre-sale starting June 25 @ Noon ET.
Public on sale: Saturday, June 26 @ 10:00 AM ET.

We are truly sorry that we couldn't find a suitable venue in Vermont to replace the cancelled Shelburne show, but at this late date, there was nothing available. The Sherman Theatre in Pennsylvania, where we will now be playing on July 5, is a terrific & very intimate venue.

************************************************** ****************
Regretably, tickets for the cancelled July 5 Shelburne will NOT be honored at the Sherman Theater show. We hope to return to Vermont at some time in the future.
************************************************** ****************

Again, our sincere apologies!

---------------------------------------------------

GDTS TOO refund info coming soon


----------



## circle vortex

Hey, any of you on Phish tour or catching any shows this summer.
Im going to the Raleigh show. 1st time dh and I are going without the kids.

wooo hooo


----------



## quietlotus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aminasmom* 
Hey, any of you on Phish tour or catching any shows this summer.
Im going to the Raleigh show. 1st time dh and I are going without the kids.

wooo hooo

I'm not going to any of their shows (by the time I get off of house arrest they're heading for the west coast,) but I wanted to say that I really hope you enjoy yourself! We followed them around a good bit last year (my first show was that spring) and I had a blast. My friends used to take their LOs to Phish shows and the kids loovvedd it.


----------



## alaskaberry

I used to love to go to shows! I miss it. Now we're lucky if we can make it to Clucking Blossom! (ok, who am I kidding, we always make it to CB! - It's a free show in Fairbanks--free music, free food, free books, art show, painting, etc, the bands even play for free) The main reason is that I now live in Alaska...gotta drive to get to bluegrass festivals, usually pretty far away.







I looked for a show to go to that I could take the kids to while I was visiting my folks in VT, but everything was playing at night and in bars. I didn't even realize there was a Phish show the same weekend I came in (and I was busy with alumni stuff anyway). Anyway, thought I'd say hi to you mamas and live vicariously through you all! You don't mind, do you?


----------



## ShadowMoon

Quote:

Phish summer tour
Hey, any of you on Phish tour or catching any shows this summer.
Im going to the Raleigh show. 1st time dh and I are going without the kids.

wooo hooo
I was lucky enough to catch a 5 show run, (both Hartford's, both SPAC's and Mansfield), while DS stayed with his dad and my mother. It was such a great, great time!

Enjoy your show mama!


----------



## jenP

Bummer, no festies for us this summer. There is just too too much going on! We aren't going to get away to even camp until August, and then it's going to be just a nice quiet family camping trip, no festival. Besides all the busy-ness, I hurt my foot so I don't think I could really do all the walking around that festivals entail. Ah, well, next year. Hopefully we'll catch Sirus Rising and maybe even Great Blue Heron next year. And there's always just regular shows all fall and winter, nice to get a sitter and go to a show with DH. We had the greatest time at Dark Star Orchestra last year!
I did go to Anthrocon last weekend, that felt like a festival, but it was strange having that festival/carnival atmosphere only at a hotel/convention center instead of in the woods. But I guess camping would NOT work with fursuits!! I posted looking for a tribe, but apparently there are NO furries at MDC??? Hard to believe I'm the only furry mama on the boards. I know we have a whole tribe of hairy mamas (which I am one of) but no furries!

Have fun at your shows mamas, and post here so we can all live vicariously!

Jen


----------



## goldenwillow

We are heading to FURTHER in September! So looking forward to taking DS!


----------



## quietlotus

I just wanted to post a reply to *treqi* (and anyone else that might be interested.) The Rainbow Gathering was amazing! Beautiful experience. I wish we could have stayed longer (were only there for a few days,) but our ride had to peace and we didn't want to burden a stranger with transporting an extremely pregnant chica like me. We came home and hit up a Mystery Train show the following weekend, but had to skip the Further shows in Philly for lack of funds. Definitely having a good summer!


----------



## ian'smommaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietlotus* 
I just wanted to post a reply to *treqi* (and anyone else that might be interested.) The Rainbow Gathering was amazing! Beautiful experience. I wish we could have stayed longer (were only there for a few days,) but our ride had to peace and we didn't want to burden a stranger with transporting an extremely pregnant chica like me. We came home and hit up a Mystery Train show the following weekend, but had to skip the Further shows in Philly for lack of funds. Definitely having a good summer!

MORE DETAILS!!! please








i miss it so and need to live thru someone else going. so a blog or pics would make my dad!


----------



## Purple Sage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aminasmom* 
Hey, any of you on Phish tour or catching any shows this summer.
Im going to the Raleigh show. 1st time dh and I are going without the kids.

wooo hooo

We're going to see Phish at Austin City Limits fest in October. I haven't seen them since 2000!! I think we're going to have to bring our youngest (she'll be 19 months old), but I'm still completely excited!!! Hope you had a good time seeing them in Raleigh! We saw them there once a long time ago. Man I feel old now.









ETA: We're bringing our 13-year-old, too....this will be her first Phish show. She's excited, and I'm excited to share this with her!


----------



## peacechief

We got to see Phish when they came to Blossom in June (30 minutes from our home!), and dh & I escaped for a wonderfully impractical road trip to see them at Alpine Valley this past weekend. It was awesome! The most amazing experience!


----------



## Shall1105

Any Burner Mamas around here?


----------



## rachandlily

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskaberry* 
I used to love to go to shows! I miss it. Now we're lucky if we can make it to Clucking Blossom! (ok, who am I kidding, we always make it to CB! - It's a free show in Fairbanks--free music, free food, free books, art show, painting, etc, the bands even play for free) The main reason is that I now live in Alaska...gotta drive to get to bluegrass festivals, usually pretty far away.







I looked for a show to go to that I could take the kids to while I was visiting my folks in VT, but everything was playing at night and in bars. I didn't even realize there was a Phish show the same weekend I came in (and I was busy with alumni stuff anyway). Anyway, thought I'd say hi to you mamas and live vicariously through you all! You don't mind, do you?









Hi Alaskaberry! Just wanted to say hi when I noticed you here on this thread! I used to live in the Goldstream Valley! I miss my Fairbanks days, I was there from 97-2001. We had lots of great music (relatively speaking), but I've definitely been soaking up the live music since coming back to the lower 48. Happy fall...best time of year up there!


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

Hi mama's! Who is going to Furthur in Chicago in November?? Im going the first night and DH is taking our son the 2nd night. Im a little nervous about my son going as I know its sold out and will be packed. We have not told him yet, but he is begging to go. Im gonna check it out the first night then hopefully give hubby the "ok"

Anyway we may have some extra tickets as the show grows near so let me know if you're lookin'


----------



## goldenwillow

Just home from seeing FURTHER last night in Redmond, WA.... fantastic!! Rained a ton but was very warm!

I met a woman and her family that was so wonderful. I can't remember her name.... but her boy's name was Leaf (beautiful little boy with brown curls) and he was about 6-8 years old. Her husbands name was John, had those same curls. I left my tarp with her and we hadn't found our friends at that point yet. Anyone know who she is? She hails from CO. Long dark dreads that she mentioned she had been growing since she was 17. I just feel bad that we didn't make it back over to their family. Our friends handed me their 1 month old and I just had to hold her.

Anyhoo.... shot in the dark, but I really enjoyed her family and hoped to connect with them again.


----------



## ecoteat

I just scanned through the last few months of some posts here that I missed since the last time I popped in on this thread. When I posted in May I was looking forward to Further and was sad that I wasn't going to get to see Phish again. Well the Further show I had tickets for was cancelled, and at the last minute a friend offered to meet us at our hotel near Mansfield to babysit there while dh and I went to Phish!









We have tickets for Phish in Augusta and I CAN'T WAIT! We don't have a babysitter lined up, but we should be able to figure something out. DH is going to see DSO in New Jersey tomorrow. He's been doing some work in NYC and has been scheduling all his meetings around shows he wants to go to. I'm a little jealous, but as long as I get an occasional show in I'm good.


----------



## jenP

Ahh, DSO. They will be here in Pittsburgh the day after tomorrow. Sadly, I can't go. School night and all. I had a blast when they were here last November.

We didn't do any festivals or big shows this year, just the way life went this year. But I did get out to see our favorite local Grateful Dead cover band at a club last week! It was a packed house and a great time and they had a great jamgrass opening act.

I just talked to a friend who is going to see the Phish Halloween show in Atlantic City. She's betting they do a Springsteen album, in honor of the location. Her husband is betting on Zappa's "Joe's Garage."

Have fun at your shows, everyone!
I'll be living vicariously through you.

Jen


----------



## ToadJode

Big Phish fan here!!

My twins were conceived after one of the Miami shows for the 2009 NYE Run.

This summer, we went to 3 of the southern shows while I was pregnant and I made a sign that said "Pregnant with twins and craving GUMBO." Trey saw it in Charlotte and laughed, and then we got our Gumbo the next night.

Question, how old were your kids when you started taking them to shows/festivals? My twins are only 6 weeks old so they won't be going to any shows for summer tour 2011, but I'm hoping they get to experience a few Phish shows before the band breaks up for good in the future!


----------



## Purple Sage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToadJode* 
Big Phish fan here!!

My twins were conceived after one of the Miami shows for the 2009 NYE Run.

This summer, we went to 3 of the southern shows while I was pregnant and I made a sign that said "Pregnant with twins and craving GUMBO." Trey saw it in Charlotte and laughed, and then we got our Gumbo the next night.

Question, how old were your kids when you started taking them to shows/festivals? My twins are only 6 weeks old so they won't be going to any shows for summer tour 2011, but I'm hoping they get to experience a few Phish shows before the band breaks up for good in the future!

That is very cool about Gumbo!







And congrats on your new babies!

We just took two of our four kids to see Phish at Austin City Limits fest a couple of weeks ago. DD1 is 13, and she had a great time. She's been listening to Phish her whole life and has wanted to see them for years, but this has been the first show where we felt comfortable taking her. We also brought our 19-month-old DD, and she fell asleep during Phish's set.









Honestly, though, I don't enjoy taking little ones into shows/festivals. I know others do it without a problem, but it is stressful for me with the large crowds.


----------



## ToadJode

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Purple Sage* 
That is very cool about Gumbo!







And congrats on your new babies!

We just took two of our four kids to see Phish at Austin City Limits fest a couple of weeks ago. DD1 is 13, and she had a great time. She's been listening to Phish her whole life and has wanted to see them for years, but this has been the first show where we felt comfortable taking her. We also brought our 19-month-old DD, and she fell asleep during Phish's set.









Honestly, though, I don't enjoy taking little ones into shows/festivals. I know others do it without a problem, but it is stressful for me with the large crowds.









I really like that Phish has a family zone. When they are old enough to not need a stroller, we will probably take a big blanket and sit on the lawn in the family zone, giant headphones on the girls to protect their ears, and rock out as a family.


----------



## ShadowMoon

Quote:

Big Phish fan here!!

My twins were conceived after one of the Miami shows for the 2009 NYE Run.

This summer, we went to 3 of the southern shows while I was pregnant and I made a sign that said "Pregnant with twins and craving GUMBO." Trey saw it in Charlotte and laughed, and then we got our Gumbo the next night.

Question, how old were your kids when you started taking them to shows/festivals? My twins are only 6 weeks old so they won't be going to any shows for summer tour 2011, but I'm hoping they get to experience a few Phish shows before the band breaks up for good in the future!
Cool story! My best friend is good friend's with one of the band member's spouses and we always try to sneak a request in every few tours or so. (This fall was Ride Captain Ride and we got it in Amherst!







)

As for babes at shows....I think it all depends on your babe and your expectations. DS has been to few festies and some small outdoor shows but no Phish yet. (Only because I like to let my guard down and still have some fun if you know what I mean







).
He loves the band though, so if I take him to a show it will probably be at a shed in the summer where I can find a chill spot on the lawn with other families and take things at his speed. Indoor venues get very loud, very smokey and I wouldn't be comfortable taking him to one of those until he's a bit older and can communicate exactly how he's feeling and how he's doing. I chilled with some very cool families at the Amherst shows, one had a 7 yr old DD and the other a 10 yr old son. They were having a great time and have been to several shows in the past. The family with the boy ended up leaving during the second set because the kiddo was extremely tired but they were really cool about it and you could tell they had their kid's best interest in mind. I've seen extremely careless parents at shows before so this was like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## ToadJode

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowMoon* 
Cool story! My best friend is good friend's with one of the band member's spouses and we always try to sneak a request in every few tours or so. (This fall was Ride Captain Ride and we got it in Amherst!







)

As for babes at shows....I think it all depends on your babe and your expectations. DS has been to few festies and some small outdoor shows but no Phish yet. (Only because I like to let my guard down and still have some fun if you know what I mean







).
He loves the band though, so if I take him to a show it will probably be at a shed in the summer where I can find a chill spot on the lawn with other families and take things at his speed. Indoor venues get very loud, very smokey and I wouldn't be comfortable taking him to one of those until he's a bit older and can communicate exactly how he's feeling and how he's doing. I chilled with some very cool families at the Amherst shows, one had a 7 yr old DD and the other a 10 yr old son. They were having a great time and have been to several shows in the past. The family with the boy ended up leaving during the second set because the kiddo was extremely tired but they were really cool about it and you could tell they had their kid's best interest in mind. I've seen extremely careless parents at shows before so this was like a breath of fresh air.

Yeah, I wouldn't take them to an indoor venue until maybe high school. Haha. I just think an outdoor venue, like Charlotte, would have been a perfect place for a Family Phish outing. Besides, their father and I really like to let loose at Phish, since it's really the only place we can let loose, and I don't need them there ALL the time. I just hope they get to experience it at some point!

At Alpharetta this summer, I saw a woman with an INFANT in the pit on July 4th. When everyone went crazy during the RATM cover, I feared for that baby's life. Why anyone would take a small child into a pit is beyond me.


----------



## LambQueen

hey mamas, huge phish head here. I love how we are all connected. I am all about that these days. ShadowMoon, I too, have a friend who is friend with the band. She is quite the amazing woman and happens to be also a moon-loving mama.

Haven't brought the children to shows yet (3, 5, 7) but they are totally wanting to. Instead we are going to see The McLovins at the Brooklyn Bowl on 11/21, it's a free show and the band is suppsed to be great (Tom Marshall wrote a song for them recently, and they did a very well-respected YEM posted on Y ouTube that Trey was very fond of)

Whenever I go to a show I am without fail reminded of why they are the best live band out there today.

DH is more of a Deadhead and enjoys going to Phish but will remind me that it just isn't the same as seeing Jerry. True, but they are where the pulse is at!

Anyone getting to the NYE run?

I believe that I have tix for a couple of the nights.

Nothing pumps me up more than a great show (well, and with a good vantage point for sight and sound)


----------



## ecoteat

My friend is doing NYE and I think she's nuts. I'm too much of a country girl to think being in Times Square on NYE sounds like anything but hell. I don't care how much I love Phish! We had an amazing time at the Augusta show. We took dh's 17 year old cousin to her first show and she loved it. I got my Reba and dh got his Harry Hood and we were both delighted. 

Have you seen the Furthur dates?! If you are in the NE, lucky us! DH has been travelling to NYC for work a lot lately, and I think they are playing something like 10 shows there in March, so I'm happy for him that he'll be able to catch a few. I haven't figured out how I can find my way into at least one show, but I'm optimistic. He saw them in NY a few weeks ago and it sounds like it was an amazing show.

DD is 4.5 and I don't see her enjoying a whole show beyond the initial novelty of it. But I could be totally wrong. We'd only consider outdoor venues with early showtimes, but an opportunity hasn't come up yet. (Well, except for the Furthur show in VT that was cancelled at the alst minute last summer. Yes, I'm still bitter!)


----------



## Milkymommi

Hey now mamas! I disappeared from the internet world while on the road so now that I'm back I figured I should stop in since I started the thread but never came back LOL!!

So stoked about the recently announced Furthur dates... we did a few shows from this last tour and the last ones too. AMAZING!!!! Crossing our fingers for DSO on NYE. We also hit a John K Band show in Baltimore recently which only about 100 people attended since it was only their 3rd show, I believe, and it wasn't overly advertised. Small, intimate venue. Incredible. Got to meet John K and chat for a bit. Super cool.

OH!!! and we hit the Christmas Jam in Asheville NC a couple of weeks ago... whoa. Def worth traveling to again next year. However, the police presence was horrible and harrassing for almost no reason. I never imagined I would need to worry about being a target for profiling ESPECIALLY in the famed Asheville. Sheesh. DP totally got picked out of the crowd for no reason and questioned, searched :-( Talk about humiliating. While I was talking to our friends about how frustrating it was to be in that position for what I believed was simply "looking heady" , a lady officer approached me and literally threated me for "running my mouth"and told me I "better walk away". Wierd. I haven't been in a position like that since I was a kid. No bueno. Super disappointing. There were cops EVERYWHERE... all over the streets, hanging out in front of bars- and even inside the venue. Blah. Rant over. LOL

Loving you Family mamas!!!


----------



## Birdie B.

Haven't been around in a while either, but I wanted to respond to your Asheville experience, Milky. I'm from there, and used to enjoy shows all the time, now I hear the scene has changed a lot. More police at shows/in the lot and a lot more searches and arrests. It is crazy, and unfortunately is just a sign of the town's transition to a bourgeouis haven for wealthy tourists/vacation home owners. Where the unique vibrant "weird" population was something to be celebrated and cultivated 10 years ago, the shop owners and chamber of commerce have started cracking down on the street kids and pushing out the more funky shops/hangouts/bars in favor of more upscale boutiques and restaurants. It's still a great city, but the face has changed a lot, and the police are definitely more aggressive than they used to be. In my days there, almost anything went, but it seems times have changed.

Anywho, now we live in Tallahassee, so we have to travel quite a ways to see a Phish or Further show. We mostly stick to local festivals and artists nowadays. We took our daughter to our fave fest, The Magnolia Festival in October, and are excited to go to SpringFest in March. David Grisman, the Avett Brothers, Cornmeal and several of the SCI side projects will be there - -wonder if there will be any kind of reunion jam?? That would be awesome!


----------



## dinan6

Hey there,

I was wondering if any of you would go to a 4 day festival by yourself.. Camping, hopefully VIP ticket. I have no one around me to go with but really want to go to ALL GOOD this year, have never been and it looks great.

Thanks


----------



## jenP

Heck, yeah, I would go to All Good by myself, if I was free and someone was watching the kiddos! After all, it's a festival! - not like heading out to a remote wilderness and camping all by yourself.


----------



## moonmamajess

Hey Mamas!

I am so happy to have stumbled upon this thread today! Read through it all and am feeling fairly confident that I could make it to a few festies this summer w my 7 mo Ryder. I am almost certain about Telluride Bluegrass which I am currently tryin to manifest, and bought tickets for an herbal festival in the Cascadia Wildlands because I am studying to be an herbalist. I also was thinking about goin to Rainbow Gathering because I will need to be in the PNW anyway. Any of you have some tips for making long road trips w babes? I'm not worried about bein at the fests much, but am super wary of the long car trip. I'm thinkin we're just gonna have to take like a week to get anywhere out west as I am in MN currently. Any suggestions? I would be GRATEFUL!

I luckily make it to quite a few shows even though I have such a youngin'. I am way Grateful to my ma for helpin w/ my lil lovey when I need a break. Bein a single mom I need to get out and shakedown every now and then! Hopin to connect w/ some of you ladies!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenP*
> 
> Heck, yeah, I would go to All Good by myself, if I was free and someone was watching the kiddos! After all, it's a festival! - not like heading out to a remote wilderness and camping all by yourself.


I would definitely do All Good by myself...then again I would head out to the remote wilderness and camp by myself as well! haha!









Much love and many blessings!

-Jess


----------



## goldenwillow

You bet I would go by myself! You never know who you might meet!

Anyone headed to the Barter Faire this year (WA)?

Where is everyone planning to go this summer? Looking for new inspiration!


----------



## crunchymama514

I'd like to jump in here! I wasn't into jam bands and festivals at all until I met my husband, who was (and is) all about it! My first show was Panic back in 2005 when I was 7 months pregnant with my first, and I haven't looked back!

We are hoping to go to Telluride this year, and Wakarusa (it's super close) and we'll probably go see Dave's festival in Chicago (not really a jam band thing, but still fun).


----------



## princesstutu

Hi, Mamas!

I want to go to the Rainbow Gathering this year. I see it will be in WA, which is up the way from me. But, I don't know how to find information about it. I know it's in July, so I have a few months, but I need to keep it on my mind and prepare for it now so that I can make it in July.

Is there a good site to keep track of the Gathering progress, location, etc?

Also...if there's anyone in the bay area going up, can we get to know each other and maybe a car-free mama and toddler (me and mine) could ride up with you?

I don't know any Family, that I know of. I want to get to "know" folks before I go up, but the online stuff I'm finding isn't helping.


----------



## ombrooklyn

So who's going to see Furthur this summer?


----------



## princesstutu

I don't even know who Further is.









Is there seriously no one from MDC going to the Rainbow Gathering? I would have thought this thread is where the fam with fam would be.


----------



## ozzyemm

Did anyone go to HIgh Sierra Music Fest this year? A great family friendly festival with lots of different music


----------



## mamayogibear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *princesstutu*
> 
> I don't even know who Further is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there seriously no one from MDC going to the Rainbow Gathering? I would have thought this thread is where the fam with fam would be.


Go to Further if you can it's soo much more headdy than a rainbow gathering! I'm not going to see Further this year and haven't been for a few...


----------



## mamayogibear

Sweet, I didn't know this tribe was here. I was just suggesting something like this on the BM tribe! I am dreaming of going to Oregon Country Fair this year but there is no way I can afford it. Be kind


----------



## Earthy Mama

Hey mamas!

DH and I are going to see Further at the end of July. They are coming to this little podunk town next to my little podunk town in SC!

DH is a huge Panic fan (I'm not crazy about them but enjoy a few songs). My first show was last year when I was 3 month pg. All I wanted to hear was Tall Boy and it was looking like they weren't going to play it. I was tired by the end of night so I was sitting down. And they encored with Tall Boy. lol

We've got some good bluegrass festivals around here (I live in SC so we go to NC a lot).

My favorite band right now is Acoustic Syndicate. LOVE.


----------



## Earthy Mama

Further was so great. I danced my booty off-couldn't walk the next day. I wish it wasn't so frackin hot down here, the kiddos would have had a blast!


----------



## omMommaom

How was Sunshine? I've been wanting to see the newest Furthur all summer. I was able to send DH to All Good. (I surprised him with tix and a ride!  ) But, nothing but local bluegrass and an amazing Dead cover band called Born Cross-Eyed so far for me this summer.

We do have our local festie, Terrapin Hill, coming up in the foothills of KY. We're bringing DS(4). Hopefully it's cooled off a little by then! We brought him to a grip of shows and festies when he was younger, but it's been a while. Can't wait! I've been working on crocheting some tails for the family! I love dancing to bluegrass while shaking my tail! So fun!


----------



## jenP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omMommaom*
> 
> How was Sunshine? I've been wanting to see the newest Furthur all summer. I was able to send DH to All Good. (I surprised him with tix and a ride!  ) But, nothing but local bluegrass and an amazing Dead cover band called Born Cross-Eyed so far for me this summer.
> 
> We do have our local festie, Terrapin Hill, coming up in the foothills of KY. We're bringing DS(4). Hopefully it's cooled off a little by then! We brought him to a grip of shows and festies when he was younger, but it's been a while. Can't wait! I've been working on crocheting some tails for the family! I love dancing to bluegrass while shaking my tail! So fun!


Oooh, did you say "tails," Mama? Are you a furry? I've been looking to meet other furry mamas!

We are finally going to get to a bluegrass festival in late August, the Hickory Festival in Northeast PA. We haven't been to a festival since 2009. We're going to go up five days before the festival starts, and just camp and enjoy being in the mountains. Grass Stained Genes and Well Strung are playing, among others. It should be real nice!


----------



## omMommaom

hmmm....







...maybe I am?! Don't know. Really, just a bunch of holmies and I have liked dancing with tails for many years. Is there a name for my kid of [email protected] Cool!

So, anyone doing Panic tour!?


----------



## jenP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omMommaom*
> 
> hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...maybe I am?! Don't know. Really, just a bunch of holmies and I have liked dancing with tails for many years. Is there a name for my kid of [email protected] Cool!


Maybe... it's up to you, really (if you want to use the term or not)! "Furries" run the gamut from people (very few!) who think they actually are an animal trapped in human form, to people who just think it's fun to draw cartoon animals, to people who like to wear tails and ears when they go out, or people who like to wear full mascot-style animal costumes, and anything in between! Me, I just have a love of costuming, and I love the playfulness and whimsy of the other people I meet at Furry events. (just for fun I changed my avatar to a picture of me wearing a dragon tail









....and back on topic! - our family is going to the Hickory Festival (small bluegrass festival in NE PA) next weekend. Nothing large-scale for us this year.


----------



## Earthy Mama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omMommaom*
> 
> So, anyone doing Panic tour!?


We're going to see them for NYE in Charlotte since it's only an hour from the house...you know they're going on hiatus next year??


----------



## cynthia mosher

Hi everyone!

We have a new feature that allows forum members to create "clubs" of their own that have many of the same benefits of a forum, including multiple threads, a member's list, and group messaging. All tribes are invited to switch from the one-long-thread here in FYT to the new Social Groups. You can read more about it *here. *Let me know if you have any questions but please post to that thread so I can keep everything in one place.


----------



## charmcitymama

Yes! I am going to the Brooklyn, NY show on 9/17. Anyone else?


----------



## mamayogibear

Bump! What tours and festies are you beautiful mamas hitting up this year?

I'm in the process of unjobbing/WHAMING whatever I can to save up for a bus which I hope to get in late June. Then I hope to hit a tour over the rest of the summer and a couple of festivals too. I hope to set up a decent kitchen in my bus and sell vegan food and bus-brewed Kombucha on shakedown to make ends meet over the summer. It would be awesome to run into some MDC mamas!


----------



## honeybee80

My kids and I are road-tripping up to Hornings Hideout in OR for String Cheese in July...so stoked!! A good girlfriend of mine and her son are going with us up there and then they will fly home from PDX and we'll head back south through Oregon and CA on our way home. My kids have been to Hornings before, but not for SCI, so I'm really excited for them to experience the magic! That may be our only out-of-state festival this summer. We live in Colorado, so there's a lot going on here. We'll do Nedfest in August, but don't have any other specific plans. Anyone else going to Hornings with their kids??


----------



## goldenwillow

Our family is heading to the Subdued Stringband Jamboree in Deming, WA... just outside Bellingham in August. Looking in to a few in BC and plan to hit the Barter Faire in October.


----------



## mamayogibear

Bump for summer 2012 festivals and tours!


----------



## MamaNicole

We are going to the Oregon Country Fair in July so far. Very happy about this, have wanted to go for awhile and this summer its happening with our 8 month old (he will be 9 1/2 months then)!!!

Lots of camping trips planned, and as many of the local music festivals too!


----------



## Abraxas

Are any mamas or mamas to be attending any Phish shows this summer? I had a little luck in the lottery and have two tickets to Holmdel...


----------



## Buddhamom

Looking for other families going to the Falcon Ridge Folk Festival in August. Our little tribe is going and consist of me, hubby and our 8yr. old and 2 yr. old daughters.

Namaste!


----------



## FloridaBorn

Where is a good place online to find out about festivals? How do y'all find out about shows if its not online... word of mouth? I'm kind of isolated in a conservative small town and not on Facebook.


----------



## honeybee80

I use jambase.


----------



## alleycatsunflwr

Hello and


----------



## MamaNicole

Hi Mamas, 
Just wanted to so hi to everyone :smile:
Yes its festival season again! What ones are you all plan on going to? 
I'm in California, so hope to check out some of the ones here, its hard with husbands work (carpenter) to know when he will have time off... So we are last min goers. I am so hoping that he has some time off in July so we can go to the Rainbow gathering this summer, its been way too long. There are quite a few local mini ones happening too I'm for sure checking out. 
Hugs!


----------

